# Adler and plan_Ds Drunken Adventures



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 6, 2006)

Well everyone. pD flew over to Germany and visited me with his girlfriend for Rock im Park 2006 in Nurnberg. The time was great and well spent. When he got to Germany we went out with my wife and some of our German friends and let pD get a taste for some 'real' beer, thats right syscom not Budweiser. (Oh and syscom as you stated Budweiser might be an official beer of the World Cup but they are not selling it at the World Cup. In fact they are selling non alcoholic German beer).

Anyways then the next day when I got off from work we drove out to Nurnberg to the Rock im Park festival grounds. We set up camp and then partied with my friends until 4 in the morning. (unfortunatly I dont have any pics of this because I accidently left my camara at home, which my wife then brought out on saturday, so all my pictures are of Saturday and Sunday. Hopefully pD has some good pics of Thursday and Friday.) 

On Friday we went down to the 2nd Stage and started off the day with *18 visions, Soil and Alterbridge.* Alterbridge was amazing, put on a great show! Then we went back and BBQ and drank some more beer and later went down and saw *Cradle of Filth* which needless to say was an interesting show. Later after some more Beer Drinking we went down and watched *Lacuna Coil *which was just simply amazing, and after them we watched *In Flames *which was great as well. After In Flames was finished The *Bloodhound Gang *came on they sucked real hard. They were completely drunk and could not even play there instruments. After a little bit we left and partied some more at the camp site.

The next day we went to Main Stage and started the day off with *Stone Sour* and then watched *Alice in Chains *put on a killer show. The new singer sounds great and almost like Staley the original singer. Later that day we watched the *Deftones* who sucked by the way. There sound sucked and they just could not get me into it. Next came *Korn* who wree simply amazing and then *Tool* which well that speaks for itself. It was an amazing show as Tool usually is.

The next day which is the day I was waiting for was the greatest. First we watched *Trivium* which I have to say I loved. It reminded me of old school Metallica from the 1980s. Throughout the day we watched* Avenged Sevenfold* which did a great tribute to Dimebag Darryl by playing Panteras Walk, *Bullet for my Valentine and The Darkness *were great as well. Later after sleeping through Reamons performance, the GREATEST BAND OF ALL TIMES......

*METALLICA* 

*Metallica* put on an amazing show as usual. Of the 9 times that I have seen them this was my favorite. 3 songs into the show James announced that it was the 20th Birth Day of MASTER OF PUPPETS which by the way in my opinoin is the single most greatest Metal album of all times. They played the whole Master of Puppets album song for song in a row as a tribute and did a tribute to the late Cliff Burton. The show was amazing and rocked as Metallica usually does. The sound was great and the crowd was really into it. Here is the Metallica set list:

01. Creeping Death
02. Fuel
03. Wherever I May Roam
04. The God That Failed 
05. Unforgiven
06. Battery
07. Master of Puppets
08. The Thing That Should Not Be
09. Welcome Home (Sanitarium)
10. Disposable Heroes
11. Leper Messiah
12. Orion
13. Damage Inc.
------------------------
14. Sad But True
15. Nothing Else Matters
16. One
17. Enter Sandman
------------------------
18. So What!
19. Seek and Destroy 

Anyhow here are some pics, and I cant wait to see what pD posts as well.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 6, 2006)

Fu*king awesome guys....


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 6, 2006)

Looks like a great time was had by all.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 6, 2006)

Well I just dropped pD off at the airport and when he gets back he is going to add his pictures and his take on the stuff. pD is a really cool guy in person and so is his girlfriend. I hope to meet up with him again. 

Yesterday we went to the town of Rothenburg and they had a medieval festival and we took a lot of pictures there as well. Will deffinatly have to check it out.

I just hope pDs pics came out better than mine, plus he had his camara on Thursday and Friday, which I did not.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 6, 2006)

Good pictures, Glad you had a great time! Metallica rule!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 6, 2006)

Yeah it ruled, I am going to post some more pics soon, need to get some rest, I seem to have come down with a cold.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 6, 2006)

Very cool - I'm amazed you guys completed this endeavor with little carnage. I think more of the membership needs to partake in stuff like this!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 6, 2006)

Excellent...Im glad you enjoyed Alter Bridge and Avenged Sevenfold, 2 of my favourite bands...I think im gonna have to make a trek there in a couple of years, looks awesome...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 6, 2006)

I did not like Avenged Sevenfold very much, but they did a killer rendition of Pantera's Walk.


----------



## Erich (Jun 6, 2006)

dang I wish people would put their frickin fingers down .............geez this has happened since the 1970's, Pink Flyod, Sabbath, Hendrix, it doesn't matter.
Adler thanks for sharing and I see Plan still must be bent over from the long Deutsche Alcoholic binge you played with em . . . some of that 14 % good stuff eh ?

funny everyone in black, back in the 60's it was wear hardly anything even if it was raining or you were covered with beads and smokin a doobie trying to pinch a loaf


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 6, 2006)

Erich said:


> dang I wish people would put their frickin fingers down



Come on Erich, lets see your horns!


----------



## Erich (Jun 6, 2006)

actually we had our fingers someplace else during those crazy days of the 60's. we still bobbed our heads up and down especially the chics

E


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2006)

Good stuff Adler, looks like it was a great show!


----------



## plan_D (Jun 6, 2006)

It's alright, I'm back. An excellent weekend was had by all, even though my girlfriend did break her finger during the Metallica show. 

Germany is a wonderful country! It is so clean, and beautiful! The German people are fantastic. Very kind and mostly polite. They were a lot of fun, lots of laughs and at times very-very crazy, it was awesome. On the first night I realised how wrong people are when they say Germans have no sense of humour, and are dull (directed at Udet mostly) ... the pub was so lively, Adler's German friend was so much fun and was great to talk to, always with a smile on her face. 
The beer was fantastic, I only tried three different beers the first night because we were all so tired. But it was good. Amazing in fact. It was such a great night, and a good warm welcome. 
I got to meet some of Adler's buddies at the camp, see his Blackhawks. It was a great, a warm welcome from the lads in there. Really an extremely friendly bunch of people, all too willing to show me around the helicopters. Which I loved. 

Thursday we set up camp. As Adler says we partied until the early hours, drinking, chatting, and generally having a laugh. There was a few Germans that had set up camp next to us, and one girl inparticular was so crazy - it was awesome. Just trying to talk to her was a laugh - people were coming all over to party with us. Great night. Unfortunately I only have a few pictures of that night, I was enjoying it too much to take a pictures. 
The girl thought she could fly, and that her tent would fly away. She also kept beating her chicken that she was cooking, trying to keep it alive. It was a chicken breast - it was dead quite some time ago! It was so funny! And we had this dude that looked like Gandalf come party with us so Adler's buddy had to put on his nun outfit , and Gandalf got a little crazy and tried to hump him. Oh, and some Swiss dudes trying to get beer, and telling me their tents were way over there ... wherever that _there_ was. 

And I'll get to the bands when I sorted out my band pics - used a disposable. But honestly, the only bad show was the Deftones that I saw, I was drinking while they were at Bloodhound Gang.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 7, 2006)

Good pics there plan_D and I cant wait to see the band pics that you took. As I said you are allways welcome to come and visit at anytime and Hank and Jay (the guy whos tent was a party) want to come and visit you guys in England. Best wishes to Sarah as well.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 7, 2006)

Here's some band pictures from my digital. They're not very good. I hope my shots of Lacuna Coil and Cradle of Filth come out good. 

I'd be more than happy to meet up with you, Jay or Hank ... or any of your buddies if they come over to Britain. Great people. Oh, and everyone - Adler rocks !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 7, 2006)

Yeah your band pics came out way better than mine. Im on my lunch break right now at home. Gotta go to work in a bit.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 7, 2006)

Here's some more pictures. There was some crazy **** - unfortunately for everyone else there wasn't time to picture EVERYTHING ! The second picture here is one of Adler's buddies called Jay, explaining how awesome his tent is... which is the tent behind him, the party tent! Bunch of nuts - it was awesome. Oh, and the bottom picture is Adler "asleep" during Raemon , 'cos they are SO boring it's almost unbelievable.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 7, 2006)

Great freakin shots, makes me wish I was there... One question though, was there alot of fights or was it one big love in????


----------



## plan_D (Jun 7, 2006)

I punched some dude in the stomach while he was crowd surfing 'cos he was the one who hurt my girlfriend. But I didn't get to beat him to death. Jay and Eric (two of Adler's buddies) got into a little tussle, but Jay ended it quite quickly by grabbing one of the dudes in a headlock and jumping up and down to Stone Sour! Brady and a few others bashed this lad who swung for them. And Jay got into a fight in the middle of the night against two Germans , and ended up causing some serious damage - I won't say how , unless Adler is happy with it being released. He woke up with a cut over his eye , but from his description one of the other dudes came off a lot worse. We're talking about a guy who bit a glass and spat the broken glass out.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 7, 2006)

Sounds like my kinda fun then.... I personally hate crowd surfers and grab them/pull them to the ground anytime they come near me... At 6'6", I'm the one they kick in the back of the head when floating around.... I've learned to be proactive in those cases....

Havent heard u guys say anything abouut the Tool show... Last time I saw them, they were freakin awesome, although Maynard sang the entire show with his back to the audience.... He was wearing a black leather jumpsuit with a black stripe from the back of his neck to his chin.... If u've got the album, tell me The Pot aint a freakin killer song....

Soryy to hear about ur girl and her finger... Sh*t happens... Tell her to hold onto u tighter and no more worries hehe...

I remember this one time, in band camp...........


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

Cool madness pictures guys, looks like you had both fun.
Although I don't prefer this kind of music, looks like you had great time together.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm normally not too bothered about them when I'm upfront because I expect it. But for Metallica we stepped back to enjoy the music, and these morons were ruining it. I did drop another one of them with a quick slam on his solar plexus. 

I didn't get to see the Tool show, I was dying back at camp. Which sucks because I would have loved to see them. Adler informed me that it was awesome. 

My girlfriend is alright, she finds it funny more than anything. I stopped her getting rolled over by a mosh pit during Stone Sour, and kept a lot of crowd surfers away. But the one I missed breaks her finger. I won't mention what she started doin' during AiC ... 

I only moshed a bit to Soil, Cradle of Filth and Stone Sour. I got an Alice in Chains Tour 2006 shirt which rocks. I don't know if we should start another thread for our Rothenburg visit, it's a beautiful town and I managed to get a lot of good pictures.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 7, 2006)

Tool was fricken Amazing! The show was great. This was the second time I have seen them (the other time being Rock im Park 2002) and it was just as good as the last. Maynard pretty much sang from one spot but the music speaks for itself. I really enjoyed it when they sang Sober.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 7, 2006)

Looks like you guys had a blast! Great pics of your event.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 8, 2006)

Got more just need to get them on the puter, I fell asleep on my couch last night and did not even get online. I still pretty tired from Rock im Park.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 8, 2006)

Someone burnt the piss outta those chicken breasts....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 8, 2006)

Yeah I was talking to someone and not paying attention and then I was like "Oh ****!"


----------



## Pisis (Jun 8, 2006)

Post more pics!


----------



## plan_D (Jun 8, 2006)

I actually ate that chicken , it was nice.


----------



## Erich (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm sorry guys but the dudes in the last pic ........... regulation hair cuts are lame.

say is that chicken or doobie on the Barbi and pork burgers ?

more serious now but the different chap in the front with the headphones - video crew ? man back in the 60's and early 70's no-one was allowed in front of the band except the audience or if it was a big named group their own thugs.

this is almost comical to me but the amps sure smaller and fewer than they were in the prehead bangin days of the late 60's

let er rip


----------



## plan_D (Jun 9, 2006)

The speakers lined the whole stage. Technology has moved on a bit since the 60s, Erich - we have colour now.  The video men were annoying for camera oppurtunities, but for the music it was still awesome! 
There was a big tent dedicated for your pot at Rock im Park. I would have taken a picture if I knew you would have cared so much. But there were people with the dope on the go all over the place. I care little for it, I was more than happy with meat, beer and rock 'n' roll.


----------



## Henk (Jun 9, 2006)

Yep, beer, non burnt meat  and great music. I must say I do not know a lot about rock 'n roll, but it looked like you guys had great fun.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 9, 2006)

This is the way u should look at a concert guys.....


----------



## Henk (Jun 9, 2006)

Les, you look wasted  .Where was this les?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 9, 2006)

I was unbelievably wasted at that show... It was in Norfolk Virginia, at a Clutch show, a few years back, with my youngest brother in the middle, my son on the end, and my younger brother behind the camera......

I got into 2 fights that night... It was a great evening...


----------



## Henk (Jun 9, 2006)

I wish my dad was like you, if I tell my dad about a great evening at the bar, he gets pissed and tells me that I am a alcoholic and I can not go for a drink. Your son is lucky.

He he he, that does sound like a great party les.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 9, 2006)

Not to pinch on pD and Adlers thread, but heres a shot from the show...


----------



## Henk (Jun 9, 2006)

Nice shot les.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 9, 2006)

Thank my brother, he took it lol.........

My son just turned 19 today as a matter of fact....


----------



## Erich (Jun 9, 2006)

geez at least you guys had air to breathe and light. Plan you are correct though back in the 1960's the shows I decided to attend with Schwere Metall although it was called back then "acid rock" and for good reason. the lights were turned off and then you got blown out by the spots in your face and the pshyco light shows which were brilliant for their time nothing like now, you literally were wasted by the light and the music always turned up to 10 with the amps feeding back. No wonder we of the 60's started losing our hearing early in life. everything goes quickly dark and the smoke from cigs and doobies carried the air. people making luv and shooting up right and left of you, beer and puke all over you and on the next guy and chic but you didn't care as you were usually shaking something up or down, next thing you know 1/2 dozen honies take their blouses and bras off and start waving them around ............. look out. The guy next to me takes down his pants and takes a dump and walks off, somebody covers it with his broad brim hat ...

and you all thought what you were doing now and experiencing was new ........... no way


----------



## Henk (Jun 10, 2006)

Dam Erich that sounds wild.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2006)

Yeah what you just described is a typical Rock im Park except for the taking a dump next to you part. There were not much of women getting naked either this year, probably because it was too cold. Too bad that it was not this weeked with the temperatures around the 25 to 30 degree celsius range.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2006)

And as for the Deftones, Ive seen them several times live, and they have never sucked, so the sound tech musta been smoking crack during sound check....

Heres a song that Sevendust did with The Deftones.... Bad @ss jam.....


----------



## Pisis (Jun 11, 2006)

Congrats to your son. It's funny you're chatting with people like me, pD or Henk, who are your son's age. Or with guys like P-38 or Looma LOL


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> And as for the Deftones, Ive seen them several times live, and they have never sucked, so the sound tech musta been smoking crack during sound check....
> 
> Heres a song that Sevendust did with The Deftones.... Bad @ss jam.....



No the sound was fine, they just sucked. I have seen the Deftones in concert before this one as well but they just seemed out of it and there was just no energy. They sucked...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2006)

Thats a shame....

Thanks Pisis... I dont think of u guys as kids like I do with my son.... It's different in some warped way...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2006)

Hes flesh and blood, there not....


----------



## Henk (Jun 11, 2006)

Yes, I agree with Pisis les, and Adler what you said is also true. The way you treat your own sun and guys that is his own age is different. I see that with my dad to. My mom is like les in the sense that she is not stuck up and we have a few drinks together and can chat about stuff I would never talk with my father that is actually a shame.

Well I love a great party and love to have a few beers, wait more than a few, but drugs and that **** is really not for me and those real stoner's and druggies is the kind of people that piss me off.

Well les you are the kind of guy that you will always have a nice party with, the one that makes a party what it is.

You guys sound like real party animals and you guys are needed here to bring some live to our town, dam it is boring here when it comes to nice places and great party's, they are very few and really are needed.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 12, 2006)

Personally, I don't like Deftones, they bore me. But I went to watch them because my girlfriend likes them. And from what I've heard on albums, compared to live ... they sucked, big time. I hate Raemon , but to me ... at least they did well at sucking live. 

I need to crop some more pictures to post.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 12, 2006)

Yes u do.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 12, 2006)

Yes you do because none of the other pictures that I took came out.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 14, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Thanks Pisis... I dont think of u guys as kids like I do with my son.... It's different in some warped way...


I know what you mean but I didn't mean it that way. I meant it strictly based on age - that is funny. You know what I mean? 

And for me it is the opposite. I chat with guys that are my parents, some even my grandma's (!) age. I got a very good net-friend Wudpecker from SoCali, who is (I think) 77... In this, the internet is a fantastic invention. 

But back to topic.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 14, 2006)

Excellent set of pics, guys! It looks like you fellas had a f*ckin' blast! Outstanding! Man, I haven't been to a good outdoor show in years.

More pics, if you please.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 15, 2006)

Here's some more. The last picture is Chris and I in Rothenburg ... I think it's spelt like that.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 15, 2006)

Good pics man. I wish more of mine had come out better. I have so few it is not funny.


----------



## Erich (Jun 15, 2006)

you guys look like you just got thrown out of a bar, and without a brew to your lips .............ah what a shame


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 15, 2006)

LMAO, my thoughts exactly Erich.... And from this pic, someone looks pretty damn fu*ked up....


----------



## Henk (Jun 15, 2006)

He he he, Adler what happend there mate? Were the German beer to much for you?


----------



## Erich (Jun 15, 2006)

either Adler is constipated or someone snuck in some Budweiser in his Weissen ..............oh my Gosh ~ puke ! 

machs gut !


----------



## Henk (Jun 15, 2006)

He he he.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 16, 2006)

Actually that beer is not German. It is an Irish Kilkenny. That one beer was the only non German beer that I drank that weekend though. Wait I think I had 2 Kilkenny.... Not sure. And yeah Les I was pretty ****ed up!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 16, 2006)

Hehe....... I admire a man that can admit his drunken status...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 17, 2006)

Why the hell not, it aint like everyone esle aint been that way before.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Ha. Chris buddy, ya look pretty zooed alright. 
I can just imagine myself trying to navigate through that sea of tents when I'm pissed. Especially in the dark. 

<CRASH!!> "Whoops! Ssho ssshhorry!"


----------



## Henk (Jun 17, 2006)

> <CRASH!!> "Whoops! Ssho ssshhorry!"



He he he he, well when I am pissed I can walk and see where I am going and talk sence, but I can not tipe on my PC. I was only once so drunk that I could not walk but that was it.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 17, 2006)

Thats ok Henk, u have many years to live up to our drunken standards...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 17, 2006)

As if the tents wouldn't be bad enough, there are coolers and benches strategically placed around to guarantee catastrophe. And I hate the looks of that big umbrella.


----------



## Henk (Jun 17, 2006)

Ja, I know les, but my friend forgets everything after a party or after we drank a lot but I remember everything.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 17, 2006)

Sounds like ur friend either cant handle his alchohol or doesnt have a clue what drinking in moderation means...

Drinking aint about getting drunk, its about consuming socially and feeling good, not staggering around forgetting sh*t... U need to punch ur pal in the head when he gets like that...


----------



## Henk (Jun 17, 2006)

No, he does not get pissed, we enjoy the evening and we sit and chat with friends, but I think it is the medication he is on. He must drink it. It only happen if the night was long at the pub, but other wise he remembers.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 17, 2006)

We ended up burning those umbrellas, NS. And yes, it's quite the maze in the dark. I'll admit I tripped up a fair few times, mostly over the piles of rubbish.


----------



## Henk (Jun 17, 2006)

Dam most people at such things are not so clean and through their trash everywhere.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 17, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> Ha. Chris buddy, ya look pretty zooed alright.
> I can just imagine myself trying to navigate through that sea of tents when I'm pissed. Especially in the dark.
> 
> <CRASH!!> "Whoops! Ssho ssshhorry!"



God when that happens, god its such a shitty feeling


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 17, 2006)

Henk said:


> He he he he, well when I am pissed I can walk and see where I am going and talk sence, but I can not tipe on my PC. I was only once so drunk that I could not walk but that was it.



You would not have made it through this maze of tents without tripping over peoples lines running to the stakes to hold the tents up. Trust me, I dont care how good you think you are when you are drunk. My buddies tent was never standing as a matter of fact. He finally got tired of rebuilding it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 17, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> As if the tents wouldn't be bad enough, there are coolers and benches strategically placed around to guarantee catastrophe. And I hate the looks of that big umbrella.



The umbrellas kind got burnt and melted a bit.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 17, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Sounds like ur friend either cant handle his alchohol or doesnt have a clue what drinking in moderation means...
> 
> Drinking aint about getting drunk, its about consuming socially and feeling good, not staggering around forgetting sh*t... U need to punch ur pal in the head when he gets like that...



Agreed. 

Henk even when I was drunk there, I remember everything that happened. I drink socially and have a good time. Bascially I get a nice buzz and try and keep it but dont get stupid sloshed drunk. 

When you do that you only make yourself look like an ***.

You have to be responsible about it.


----------



## Soren (Jun 17, 2006)

Wise words Adler and Les.


----------



## Henk (Jun 17, 2006)

Yes that is wise words Adler. I agree with you. One of my friends got arrested for being drunk in public, he was on his way home but he left it also drunk. He got what he deserved because he did not act responsable.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2006)

A lot of people's tents went down, and most people in them just slept in them as a pile of tent.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 18, 2006)

Been there, done that lol...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah Nick even got out of his fallen down tent, took a piss and them crawled back into the tent and just used it as a blanket.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 18, 2006)

Hehe...


----------



## Henk (Jun 18, 2006)

Well if youre drunk you do not give a dam about it you just want to sleep and sleep warm.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 19, 2006)

At night it got unusually cold and that sucked.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 19, 2006)

My tent and Chris' tent never went down, might I just point out.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 20, 2006)

Damn right because they were in good spots and put together properly and not by someone who was allready drunk!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 21, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Yeah Nick even got out of his fallen down tent, took a piss and them crawled back into the tent and just used it as a blanket.


That kinda reminds me something...


----------

